# IUI on Tuesday



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hello again!
I go and get 'basted' on Tuesday if everything looks ok on my scan 2Moro, i am soooooooooo nervous and worried and excited !! The nurse who scanned me yestarday said that everything looked good, i have three good follicles on my left side so depending on their size 2Moro all should go as planned. She told us not to have intercourse as it could result in multiple pregnancy which could be dangerous! 
I really don't know what to expect, I'm finding it really hard not to get my hopes up because they may not even be able to do it if all three are big tomorrow and I'm getting really bad stabbing pains in my side, is this a bad sign? 
I want this to work so bad, i know everyone does but i cannot think about anything else, the only thing on my mind is that in 2 weeks i could be seeing a positive pregnancy test in my hand. 
I cant help but get my hopes up, how do you cope with the dissapointment and what should i expect at the hospital on Tuesday, plz can someone offer some advice i feel really strange !!!
Love and luck Britta xxx


----------



## charlieollie (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi there Britta!  

How exciting for you, your first basting on Tuesday!!!  Well done for getting this far!!  I had my first basting on the 9th Feb and I think somewhere in the listing on the main page is an excellent diary of one lady's experience of IUI and what to expect.  I read that some weeks ago and can honestly say it gave me a great idea of what to expect. 

Briefly, our experience was that once I had tested positive on my opk at home, I went in to the clinic that same morning for a scan - only one follie for me sadly as my clomid didn't work too well but we went ahead regardless. It was a good size, 20mm and I'd had a +opk so all was well.  DH went in later that morning to hand in his sample which took about 2hours for them to prepare (which seemed like forever!!   ) and then we were called in to the room where the femal con and a nurse went through the results of dh's sample, how many viable sperm there were, their quality, movement etc., made us witness her checking the codes on the sample bottle and our file, then I hopped onto the table and they inserted the sample into my uterus via a very thin plastic catheter.  All done!!!   

There's really no need to worry, I'm sure you'll be absolutely fine and the cons/nurses are always very nice and comforting throughout and if you have any questions at any stage, they're always going to be happy to answer them.  

Well good luck for your scan and fingers crossed for your Tuesday basting!!!  



lots of love
Charlie xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Britta,

Congrats on producing your lovely follies. I know how nervous you will be feeling first time. And I really hope this works for you first time. It has done for many girls. But there are lots of FF who will be there to guide you and help you through the 2ww if you need it. The proceedure is very quick. Try not to worry. It's easier than having a smear test done.

Good luck.

Lou
x


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Thankyou ever so much for the replies, I've had so much ticking around in my head i just needed to get my anxieties out!
I know i will be fine... just bound to be nervous as its the unknown, i really don't know what i would of done this past few weeks without this site, i have had a reply to every question i have asked and i feel much more confident! Thanks !!!
Love and luck to you all,
Britta xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Britta,

Just wanted to say Good Luck for Tuesday

J x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya !!


Good Luck for tomorrow Go Spermies Go!!

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi britta i had my iui done on friday. i know how u feel the   is awfull. my fol on day 10 were 14,17,22 the womb linning was 11 . what was yours . i'm on clomid and had hcg.love coral


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi, 
Had my scan today, the leading follicle had not grown as was still at 15 so i cannot have the iui on Tuesday! I am to carry on with my injections and go again for a scan on Wednesday and hopefully will be getting the treatment done later in the week i am only on day 11 of my very long cycle so i thought it was early, anyhow, what a dissapointment but i am staying positive!!!
Thanks for your replies will let you know how i go on on Wednesday,thanks for the support!!
Love and luck to all!
Britta xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Aww Britta hun you must be a bit disappointed after psyching yourself up for IUI... Good luck for Wednesday. I'm sure it will all be fine 

J x


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hiya, yeh i was disappointed infact i was gutted!! Hopefully i will be able to get it done soon, just going to try look at this cycle as a trial run!! Trying to stay positive but not get my hopes to built up too much although it seems hard not to!
Thanks, 
Love and Luck, Britta xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Britta - I know you're impatient, hon. But think how much your follie will have grown by then. 

Good luck!

lou


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi Britta

I am sure that things will be OK. It took me until day 23 on injections to get my 1 follie up to 20-21mm. I had also decided to look on it as a trial run expecially when my basting got cancelled due to staff shortages but it worked anyway!

Good luck and   

Jules
xx


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Wow thats lucky, congratulations on your pregnancy! They have told us not to have intercourse so there isn't much of a chance of that happening to me, wish we could though...just to see but, it wouldn't be worth us risking!
Thanks once again for all your replies and support, u lot are great!!! 
Love Britta xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hiya,

Just wondered how you got on at your scan? Is everything doing what it should be...have your follies grown enough?

J x


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Chickadee, 
Scan did not go very well, despite being on puregon my follies have not grown since my scan on Monday, the biggest was still at a crappy 15!! 
The nurse said i had gone into secondary arrest, basically the follicles would not contain a good egg and would just lie dormant, the doctor came and spoke to us & gave us 2 choices: we could either abandon this cycle and wait for next month or up my drugs and go for another scan Friday to see if anything had happened although they said it would be unlikely! 
We have chosen to go again on Friday, did not want to miss any kind of chance & figured we wouldn't be loosing anything as i have already got the medication and i suppose 1 more scan wont break the bank!
Really hopeful still and trying my hardest not to get down about it, my day will come......eventually 
Love and Luck, Britta xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh poor you..well lots of luck for Friday  

J x


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Thankyou xxx


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

HI BRITTA HOW DID U GET ON AT HOSPITAL LOVE CORAL.


----------



## Plink (Mar 24, 2004)

hi Britta

Good luck and dont worry if it gets postponed-best do a good cycle.
Also, just curious re your nurses advice (makes me laugh sometimes!)
How is it that intercourse will give you an added risk of multiple pregnancy,when the IUi (which involves injecting millions of sperm) is to be carried out, anyway!
I was told that the ideal number of follicles is 3, for iui. Also advised that you should have intercourse since it improves the 'environment' (ceretainly this was advised in ivf between egg collection and egg transfer.
Sorry if I've confused you, but I think sometimes nurses advice is not logical......

Is the risk of twins/triplets increased significantly by ttc naturally during iui cycle??

I would be interested to know......
Good luck!!!

Plink x


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

I would like to know that too, i thought having intercourse would just increase our chances even more. On my last scan my follicles didn't show any sign of growing so they said we could have intercourse as ovulation was unlikely at the mo, i bet they think me and my partner are right randy so & so's cos thats the first thing i asked;  not because of that reason but i think there is always a chance that the nurses may make a mistake on the sizes or something and i don't want to miss any kind of chance!!!
Thanks for your message!
Love and Luck, Britta xxx


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi britta is it tomorrow u go to the hospital,fingers crossed for u love coral.


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Yes love it is! Thanks alot, hope its good news, feeling really nervous! 
Love Britta xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

for tomoro Britta

J x


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Good luck britta for tomorrow

Love Jan xxxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Britta,

How did you get on at the hospital? Hope everything went ok for you

J x


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for your kind message Britta. Hope you got on OK at the hospital.
Only one of my follies was a decent size prior to IUI.

Here's hoping

Polly1


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi britta how did u get on love coral.


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 
Hospital did not go very well. 
That silly follicle was still at 15 so they have abandoned this cycle. Stating another cycle as soon as the old witch comes .
Feeling OK about it, kind of expected it after Wednesdays appointment, seem to do well and get so far and then something trips me up!!
Thanks for all your support and excellent advice!!
Love and luck to all, 
Britta xxx


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

I've heard that sometimes the 1st time does not work as well, as your body is not used to the all those hormones.
One girl I knew had her 2 babies after IUI, but it was always the 2nd attempt that worked, and the consultant told her the above.
Don't give up!

Polly1


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Dear Britta
Just to update you.
 is definitely on her way. 
Some spotting yesterday  today.
Loads of cramps down below, and I know it's not just implantation.

Polly1
Will join u in March


----------

